# Immigration to Canada



## ahmedmostafa (Oct 8, 2019)

Dears;
I'm network security engineer from Egypt, 32 years old, single.
I'm working currently in Iraq and I have total work experience of 5 years.
I got WES evaluation with Candatian Equivalency Summary = Bachelor's degree (four years)
I applied to George Brown college for Sep 2019 and I had CLB 7.0 back then, I got accepted by the college and got my biometrics, but my Study Permit visa was rejected due to the following reasons:
• I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on your family ties in Canada and in your country of residence.
• I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on the limited employment prospects in your country of residence.

My target is to settle down and have a job in Canada.
I tried Saskatchewan but it didn't work.
Also my score doesn't qualify me to even apply for Express Entry, rather than having high score to actually get accepted.
I don't have any friends or relatives who immigrated to Canada and I didn't use immigration agent. I only depended on myself for the above and I failed.

I got disappointed actually and I need your kind advise and help to guide me on what I should do and if I have any hope to immigrate to Canada.


----------

